# Dupe for Scanty



## miss_supra (Feb 4, 2008)

I know Scanty has been d/ced...but I am in love with this color. What are the closest dups to it? (does not have to be MAC)


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

anyway?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

*Utter Pervette and Politely Pink*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

*bump* I've been trying to find a dupe for this too. I don't have it so it's hard for me to find a dupe, and all the pictures I've seen (swatches, pics of the lipstick itself, fotds) have such varied lighting that it looks different in nearly every pic. Sometimes it appears really cool toned, and others it looks a teeensy bit warmer. I posted a swatch request, hopefully I'll be able to find a twin if a good photo comes about


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

I did a live chat today and was not to excited about the recommendations because they aren't as pink as I was expecting.


take a look here


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

*thats a bad rec, thats weird.*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

Thanks for doing a live chat! Glam8Babe did the same and they rec'd the same shades too in this thread. Someone posted a pic there too comparing Snob to Scanty and they look very different.

So frustrating! Ebay is looking better and better...*sigh*


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Dup for Scanty*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_So frustrating! Ebay is looking better and better...*sigh*_

 
I agree T_T But they are going for $20+, and I don't trust ebay.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 24, 2008)

Check out Sue Devitt Verbier lipstick, it's a rosey pink-mauve color, and seems to come close to Scanty.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

*Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

I don't know if there is already a thread about this? I have been after Scanty l/s for a while now, does anyone know of a good dupe from the perm line? Thanks! 

xx


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

i saw a thread a few months ago about this but i dont think anyone was sucsessful in finding a good dupe :-( i really want scanty as well


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

Me too! I tried doing a swatch request but couldn't get one done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone has swatches, please post them as I'm trying to find a good dupe


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

The closest I have ever come across was Snob. Angel is too light. This is the most recommended one too.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

why isn't Lovelorn close? just curious!


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*






I don't have loverlorn in my collection, but its quite a bit pinker than scanty.

I wish I had Faux and Viva Glam II to show you other possible dupes.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

*Pink Nouveau reminds me of Scanty alot. idk if its just on me or what.*


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

I emailed mac about this and I got the following email.. 

The “Scanty” lipstick was discontinued in July 2006.  We no longer
 hold any stock of this item.  Once a product has been discontinued it
 is unlikely we will re-launch the same shade again. The closest shade
 alternative to “Scanty” in our current standard Lipstick range is
 “Pink Plaid” Matte Lipstick used with Lip Conditioner.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

is saint germain in the euristocrats not a bit like scanty !!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

Here is lovelorn, snob and pink nouveau together unfortunately don't have scanty to compare but you can compare snob and pink nouveau.click to enlarge





(left to right :lovelorn, snob , pink nouveau)


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

i think pink nouveau is very similar but a bit too bright, snob has the right kind of undertone! Just release bloody scanty again mac if you are reading!!


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

well there is a scanty on ebay now (it ends in 5h) (i am not advertising it but if you are interested..)


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

I did the Gone But Not Forgotten and I did receive it within 6 weeks of my order. This was a month ago.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Scanty Lipstick Dupe?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I did the Gone But Not Forgotten and I did receive it within 6 weeks of my order. This was a month ago._

 
What is  "GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN" ? just out of curiosity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: nevermind, I just googled it...the internet, gotta love it


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

_*wanted 2 bump this*_

has any1 come across a good dupe yet?


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 18, 2008)

*Mac Scanty l/s Dupe?*

******


----------



## user79 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hm what about Chatterbox? Is that similar maybe?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

Chatterbox is nothing like Scanty :\
I say its more like Creme De La Femme WITHOUT the gold shimmer.

Flash:





No Flash:





hth!


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe one of the cremesheens will be similar?


----------



## aimee (Aug 19, 2008)

ok from the swatches pink plaid looks like scanty to me
but i dont have scanty and swatches and pictures are always a little off on my screen


----------

